# Happy Dance!!!



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!! Your ready to shoot something now, huh???


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

DeeS said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! Your ready to shoot something now, huh???


Yes I am!!!!:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sweet! Let me know how ya like it.........not that I would get rid of that '06 Equalizer for 3D tho!  :wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

DeeS said:


> Sweet! Let me know how ya like it.........not that I would get rid of that '06 Equalizer for 3D tho!  :wink:


Okie Dokie, I will:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2:Congrats . . . you will have to post pics now :wink:


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

Sooner Girl said:


> I am so excited I just got home and my pretty new RED Hoyt is here!!!!:wink:


I'm jealous! I'm still waiting on my Inferno Selena......:crybaby2: You got a Trykon? Awesome!


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. I got my Hoyt Trykon yesterday!! I am still getting it sighted in right now but I LOVE IT!! It is so much fun to shoot!!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

hkymoose said:


> I'm jealous! I'm still waiting on my Inferno Selena......:crybaby2: You got a Trykon? Awesome!


I got the Trykon sport its smaller and its not as heavy!!! I love it!!


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats on the new bow, hope it shoots good for ya.:wink:


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lets see some pics of the new bow. I know it gots to be an Alabama Crimson Tide Bow!


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Pics would be nice how it been shooting do ya like it?


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Sooner Girl said:


> I am so excited I just got home and my pretty new RED Hoyt is here!!!!:wink:


ewwwww...send it to me and I will have it done in burnt orange at no charge :wink:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Hook Em said:


> ewwwww...send it to me and I will have it done in burnt orange at no charge :wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Hook Em said:


> ewwwww...send it to me and I will have it done in burnt orange at no charge :wink:


I don't think so!!! And no I don't have any pics yet, I haven't even shot it yet:wink:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats!! Now where are the pics!? I love my Hoyt bow!


----------



## Toxophilette (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your new bow!!!:smile: So now that you have your new bow are you going to be going to any more 3D shoots this year? Hemingway and I met your husband last weekend at Turnpike...I'm sorry that you didn't get to make it, I sure would liked to have met you. We will be at the 3D shoot in Okmulgee on 8/25, maybe you and Ryan can come.


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

WoooHooo, you go girl!! I love my Trykon!!! Foam killin machine!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

We need pics!!!!! 



So, how's it shootin?


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

JAG said:


> We need pics!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, how's it shootin?


And is it still RED?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hook Em said:


> And is it still RED?


Hook... there is no converting her... she is a die-hard Sooner fan.. and if you really wanted to try, you'd better pick something other than ORANGE!


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

JAG said:


> Hook... there is no converting her... she is a die-hard Sooner fan.. and if you really wanted to try, you'd better pick something other than ORANGE!


fine...how about white (with little orange longhorns all over it :wink


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet looking bow, even if it is sooner red!!!


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Don't listen to Hook, Shannon.....His bow isn't even orange!!! :lol:

Have fun gettin' it all set up! Congrats!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

pink camo said:


> Don't listen to Hook, Shannon.....His bow isn't even orange!!! :lol:
> 
> Have fun gettin' it all set up! Congrats!! :darkbeer:


Thanks KC I love it!!! It shoots so much better than my Equalizer


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sooner Girl said:


> Thanks KC I love it!!! It shoots so much better than my Equalizer


Glad you got pics up and that you are loving the way it shoots :thumb:


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

*I wanna cry!*

That looks like an awesome bow Shannon! I'm still waiting on mine. I have to finnish paying it off(Bills come first), and then I can bring my baby home. 

Makes me feel a little jealous! LOL :greenwithenvy:


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

hkymoose said:


> That looks like an awesome bow Shannon! I'm still waiting on mine. I have to finnish paying it off(Bills come first), and then I can bring my baby home.
> 
> Makes me feel a little jealous! LOL :greenwithenvy:




Thanks, You will love yours when you get it


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Cool Bow Shannon! 
Congrats!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

archerchick said:


> Cool Bow Shannon!
> Congrats!


Thanks I love it!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Look at the gorgeous limbs on THAT!

The bow is very pretty too!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> Look at the gorgeous limbs on THAT!
> 
> The bow is very pretty too!


Thanks Darlin:wink:


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would have to call the color......Crimson!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

passthru68 said:


> I would have to call the color......Crimson!


I call it Sooner Red:wink:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Nice looking bow ya have there.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Bellows1 said:


> Nice looking bow ya have there.


Thanks Darlin:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Congradulations Girl*

Glad to found a bow you like. :wink:
DB


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Glad to found a bow you like. :wink:
> DB


Thanks Dan, I love it!!:wink:


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

*congrats*

I too have jsut gone to the hoyt line . I got the selena Inferno now I am wondering if I should have got the red. How do you like the smaller bow? 
Enjoy dressing it up I haven't got that far yet.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Mustang-Holly said:


> I too have jsut gone to the hoyt line . I got the selena Inferno now I am wondering if I should have got the red. How do you like the smaller bow?
> Enjoy dressing it up I haven't got that far yet.



I love it!!! It fits me so much better


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome Bow ... :archery:

(And definitely keep the Red ... although it does come second to blue IMHO) :wink:


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

Mustang-Holly said:


> I too have jsut gone to the hoyt line . I got the selena Inferno now I am wondering if I should have got the red. How do you like the smaller bow?
> Enjoy dressing it up I haven't got that far yet.


I saw your post Holly, and thought I give my two cents. LOL :wink:
Just picked up my Selena today. I ordered it in Inferno. I LOVE IT! I was shooting an Avenger, but I am sooo glad I ordered a Selena. It's light and for me, it seems perfect. Can't wait to show it off!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*new bow*

Congrates on the new bow!!!! it is pretty!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> Congrates on the new bow!!!! it is pretty!


Thanks!!! I love it


----------

